# Kohler shower arm



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm working on the new Kohler Lodge hotel right across Lambeau Field. This is my first hotel, so that's been a little eye opening.
My question is I haven't done a lot of showers, do a lot of Kohler shower arms have female thread? The ones we are going to be using are female thread. The other ones I have put in(not Kohler) were male thread, and I was able to tape and dope it right into a tee. My boss was scratching his head, I told him we would probably have to rough it like a mop sink, with a rough in nipple. Is this what most of you do? My boss hasn't done these either.

(On a side note) just the shower arm for each room costs, $145.. I know this is Kohlers hotel, but who can charge that for a shower arm?
I'll take pics as we progress... I'll have to figure out how to upload.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Showing us the model of the arm may help.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'll ask for it tomorrow.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i would rough it in like a normal shower head. trim it out like an ip tub spout with a brass nipple.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Rough in drop ell deep enough for a brass nipple later. Yes you will connect it like mop sink faucet. It's basically a tub spout with female threads at the wall instead of 3" inside spout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

